# Fresh mens Elgin find,might be a bluebird?



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 23, 2019)

Found this yesterday, it cought my eye, at first I thought it was a Robin or a falcon, but Robin's have a headbadge on them. This frame has no headbadge screws in it. Serial number starts with the letter C and off the side I see a E9. I'm thinking it might be a 1938 Elgin bluebird missing it's tank. Any info on this bike would be great! Thanks again George


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 23, 2019)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this yesterday, it cought my eye, at first I thought it was a Robin or a falcon, but Robin's have a headbadge on them. This frame has no headbadge screws in it. Serial number starts with the letter C and off the side I see a E9. I'm thinking it might be a 1938 Elgin bluebird missing it's tank. Any info on this bike would be great! Thanks again George
> 
> View attachment 1100211
> 
> ...



 Does anyone know if the last generation bluebird and Robin frames are the same minus some head badge holes?  Are the Fort crowns different as well?


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 23, 2019)

"C"  be '38,  robin had a badge and fender light. no badge holes, that fork, it's a bird  .... CHA CHINGGG


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 23, 2019)

Oh there are grease zerks on the bottom at the crank ...non on the headtube.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 23, 2019)

I agree with the STIG the remains of a ‘38 Bluebird. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Nov 23, 2019)

git r to the auction block


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 23, 2019)

Indeed a 38 bluebird. I'll add it to the registry. Looks to be a late fall model. Would love to know it's original color.

Nick


----------



## charnleybob (Nov 23, 2019)

I always wonder how they go from this to that?


----------



## berniebike (Nov 23, 2019)

congrats.nice find.


----------



## Krakatoa (Nov 23, 2019)

You're killing it George keep up the good work!!

Go back and hopefully find that tank guard rack etc!


----------



## jacob9795 (Nov 23, 2019)

I still can’t believe they found Native American remains in the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 24, 2019)

Nice George! Find the tank and sell it to me


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 24, 2019)

I still have to go digging for it this week hopefully I come up with something


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hope you find it! Even if it's the ugly bluebird...it's still a bluebird


----------



## John G04 (Nov 24, 2019)

THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> I still have to go digging for it this week hopefully I come up with something




Lmk if you find any junky prewars you don’t want


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 24, 2019)

George, you now officially have become the King of Need-a-Miracle of Rare Tankz!


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Nov 24, 2019)

New Mexico Brant said:


> George, you now officially have become the King of Need-a-Miracle of Rare Tankz!



Lol... I know right Brant ..why me!


----------



## Mercian (Nov 26, 2019)

Hi, and Cogratulations (-:



THEGOLDENGREEK said:


> Found this yesterday, it cought my eye, at first I thought it was a Robin or a falcon, but Robin's have a headbadge on them. This frame has no headbadge screws in it. Serial number starts with the letter C and off the side I see a E9. I'm thinking it might be a 1938 Elgin bluebird missing it's tank. Any info on this bike would be great! Thanks again George




a small correction, it's C39240, E6, so a June 1938 frame.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Marc's Classic Chrome (Nov 30, 2019)

That is so awesome! It’s too bad the rest of it was taken off by a kid that we would all like to strangle right now.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 7, 2020)

Nice find! my bluebird is a may of 38 frame, and it also needs the tank, and has the same fork as yours. No headbadge holes or headtube zerk fitting either.


----------



## volksboy57 (Jan 7, 2020)

to me it looks like your serial number says c5


----------



## Mercian (Jan 8, 2020)

Hi volksboy57 , thanks for your input (-:

We have to disagree, at least partially.

C5 would be May 1936, so is a possible number for a Bluebird. However, if it were C5, then the frame number would start with an A, so this would be, well, unlikely, there are some wierd things happen with Bluebird numbers at times.

E6 does work for C39240, a June 1938 frame.  

I think there's also differences between 1936 and 1938 model Bluebirds, but I won't go there since there are plenty of people more qualified to discuss that on this site.

However, looking at the pictures, I remember I had difficulty in seeing the number clearly, wondering if it was E5 (May 1938), or E6 (June 1938). Looking again I still think E6, but I can see how it might be E5.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------

